# dry teflon lube?



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

does anyone out there have experience using dry teflon spray for lubrication of the slide, guide rod, barrel exterior, trigger and rails? i had a can of Telcon dry teflon lube and it seems to work pretty good, but i don't know how long it would hold up. a benefit of dry lube is less gunking up with dust or powder residue. anybody?:watching:


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have tried it and felt it was not the best. Reasons being it does build up and it does not seem to get into the places it is needed or stay there well. I have found any good brand of oil type gun lube works as well or better.
This is just my experience and yours may be different. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess I'm not familiar with what you mean by a "dry" Teflon spray. Rem Oil supposedly leaves a film of Teflon, but it's not dry.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've used it once in the past, don't like it . Dry=Firearm=Oxymoron.


----------

